# Arnold schwarzenegger



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes

I have the new one Bro and i agree, it is a fantastic book.

Was £30 i think when i got it (as soon as it came out) but defiantally worth every penny!

Thanks for letting everyone know about it Godzilla!

I agree, it is a definate buy for any Bodybuilder

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I agree with ya bro, I have bough other book and none comepare to ANY of arnold's!


----------



## Grim Viper (Apr 5, 2003)

Is there a way to buy it on the net?


----------



## OLDSKOOL (May 6, 2003)

Try www.amazon.com


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

That was the first bodybuilding book I bought - and still the best! The training routines are a little dodgy, but the rest is pure brilliance. You cant get a more complete book on the subject than that. Arnold is the king.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Godzilla.

I learned by trial and error, wish that I read that book 20+ years ago.

Just might buy it for reading at work. OOPS, Sorry...


----------



## morningmatt (Jan 8, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone above, i bought that book by pure luck, one day i was in a book shop and saw a piture oof Arnold on the cover, picked it up flicked through a few pages, thought it looked good, bought it and after reading the first page i never put it down, that is untill i LENT it to a (so called) friend and nver got it back....... A must buy for everyone!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by morningmatt
> 
> *i never put it down, that is untill i LENT it to a (so called) friend and nver got it back *


Can I be your friend


----------



## morningmatt (Jan 8, 2004)

Sure just tell me what i can lend you!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

well for a start a couple of hundred quid!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You will have to get your book back first.


----------



## morningmatt (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *well for a start a couple of hundred quid! *


Only, we'll see...


----------



## morningmatt (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *You will have to get your book back first. *


Dont tell me your after the book, thats what the smile face was about...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea I was just joking.


----------



## morningmatt (Jan 8, 2004)

I bought the book again, 30€ best vaule for money


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

can i have the spare copy


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i am so envy of arnie full stop


----------



## kinada (Mar 21, 2004)

Bought the book off ebay this week on your recommendation guys. It is excellent reading so far. Only a tenner! Result.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

its a good book, i like the piccies, but the training routines are a load of bollox! look at the exercises he does, but ignore the routines....


----------



## kinada (Mar 21, 2004)

was thinking about using it for calf raises when I've finished reading it!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, good idea! its a big book isnt it?!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

****ing great book mate

i love it

its like the bible

except the routines!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by kinada
> 
> *was thinking about using it for calf raises when I've finished reading it!*


That is so funny.


----------



## ozzyo99 (Mar 22, 2004)

Saw this book in Waterstones yesterday for £14 reduced from £25.

Defo recommended for those who don't own it already.


----------



## Sportsup (Mar 16, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> Yes
> 
> I have the new one Bro and i agree, it is a fantastic book.
> 
> ...


I saw Arnie's book incorrectly listed on Amazon for £0.01 (1 pence) approx 2 years ago. I laughed and added it to shopping cart, went through all the credit card stuff and got the book 1p ! I did have to pay around £3.25 postage though 

I still have the receipt somewhere, I oughta frame it!

Amazon don't seem to sell the newer addition any more (only used):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0684857219

but you can still get the original (£35):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0720716314

Beyond Brawn is another great book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/9963616062


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lucky sod Sport... I got the old edition for half price as the last 50pages or so are actually first.. if you know what i mean... good book...


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

The best book ever to grace the earth in my eyes!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Tiss a good book..... Christ i bet hes smokesd a few cigars of the royalties with this one...


----------



## Its All Gravey (May 4, 2004)

Yeah really good book, I was given a copy for last xmas as someone new I was interested in making the transition between cardio stuff too weights, read the whole thing in the xmas holidays 10 days or so, its like a bible, learn't so much from it, now learning more from you guys, still very much a novise, only been lifting a few months, trying to keep motivated, hit a little platue, any suggestions on how to keep motivated?!

Dave


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

am i the only one that has not read this book?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

suppose im going to have to buy it now

tut tut


----------



## lewisa (May 31, 2004)

Panthro said:


> its a good book, i like the piccies, but the training routines are a load of bollox! look at the exercises he does, but ignore the routines....


 i was looking to base my new routine on them....what wrong with them?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Killer... Make that 2 of us.. I am going to a shopping centre today with my folks .. Maybe I can conn them into buying it for me


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

Just tell them you need it for educational purposes m8, show them the pages which names and explains all the muscles, and the nutrition section at the back


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeh tried.. Failed, but its cheaper over here than I thought.. (the new version that is)

Only $50 AUD here.. which 30 pounds is about $90 over here so its a cheapy for us aussies.

On a more lighter note - Your goin down next week in the rugby


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

my dad had this book and i grew up reading it from about 11!


----------



## lewisa (May 31, 2004)

u can grab it for $25 at Angus & Robertson Marc


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah very nice find Lewisa. A very tidy price. I will have to go check it out tomorrow.. Got plans for a DVD arvo today


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

just put an order in on amazon for this book myself


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

seems like a good book to invest in, will have to take a look in town tomorrow see if i can find a book shop with it in since im a bit lost etc.... wot is wrong wrong with the routines? if its wot arny done it cudnt be that bad like?


----------



## anth45 (Mar 4, 2004)

just bought the book on amazon for £12.97. its not new tho, it is described as new. look forward to recieving it.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Deano! said:


> seems like a good book to invest in, will have to take a look in town tomorrow see if i can find a book shop with it in since im a bit lost etc.... wot is wrong wrong with the routines? if its wot arny done it cudnt be that bad like?


The routines are madness incarnate.... Arnie would have you working out twice ED 7 days a week!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah i bought it ages ago now(this thread is quite old)

SOme of his routines are fcuking redicilous, even guys on gear could hardly do that!


----------



## anth45 (Mar 4, 2004)

in arnies book is the basic routine a good example. im always up for trying new routines just to see if they work for me i know everyone has things that work for them. ive just got back into bb in the last half of this year so i wanted to just stay with the basic compound exercises and see how that goes. ive been doing the basic routine out of the book for a week now. i done my legs yesterday and can really feel them today, unlike my old routine.


----------

